# Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?



## Niza (18. Dezember 2012)

*Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Hi alle zusammen,
*
Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung ?*

Ich bin ein richtiger PCGH Sammler.
Ich habe folgende Ausgaben :
10/2003
11/2003
12/2003
01/2004
02/2005
05/2005 bis 12/2010 alle Ausgaben
02/2011
04/2011 bis 10/2011 alle Ausgaben
12/2011 
01/2012
02/2012
04/2012
05/2012
06/2012
07/2012
08/2012
09/2012
10/2012
11/2012
12/2012
01/2013
02/2013

*Also insgesamt 94 Ausgaben*
Fast alle CDs und DVDs habe ich auch noch.

Dazu auch ein Foto im Anhang, worauf nicht alle Ausgaben zu sehen sind.
Die ich gerade lese sind nicht zu sehen.

Es hat sich sogar gelohnt da ich immer wieder mal eine rauskramme um einen Test nachzulesen.

PS:
Ich sollte mal über ein Abo nachdenken .
Habe noch keins.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*



> Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?


Im schrumpfen, denn das Abo habe ich abbestellt, denn nicht jeder Ausgabe ist den Kauf für mich wert.
Kaufe nur noch Punktuell Hefte, wo Themen/Artikel enthalten sind die mich auch interessieren. 



> Ich sollte mal über ein Abo nachdenken .
> Habe noch keins.


Würde ich mir nochmal überlegen, denn die großen Computer Zeitschriften die lesenswert waren(sind) gehen eine nach den anderen Pleite, bzw werden eingestellt weil sie nicht mehr genügend rentabel sind, werden von Online verdrängt.
Wenn du Pech hast, sitzt du auf einem (Ein bis Zwei Jahres) Abo was es vielleicht bald nicht mehr gibt.
Nur um zwei Computer Zeitschriften zu nenne, zb aktuell "PC Action", oder "Hardwareluxx".
Generell gehen immer mehr Zeitschriften den Bach hinunter, die Liste wird immer länger.


----------



## r34ln00b (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

0 , vor ewigkeiten alle in die tonne geworfen.. weil es im großen und ganzen platzverschwendung ist. 

aber gz zu deiner sammlung ;D


----------



## Axel_Foly (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

habe die letzten drei jahre vollständig, den rest habe ich beim umziehen entsorgt.


----------



## MyArt (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich entsproge eigentlich Jährlich...

@ ΔΣΛ : Selbst wenn, ich bezweifel das man den Restbetrag nicht zurückerstattet bekommt.


----------



## LTB (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Wenn man halt nicht regelmäßig kauft oder sogar ein Abo hat gehen die Prints eben unter...
Mir sind die 3-5€ mehr Wert als 50+ Std pro Monat im Internet zu surfen und "sichere" Tests zu suchen. Die auch nicht aktueller sind oder was ganz anderes erzählen.

Btt: Seit dem Umzug liegen hier glaube nur so 3-4 Exemplare rum, der rest wurde entsorgt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Bestenfalls die letzten 12 Ausgaben maximal, der Rest wandert in die Tonne. Nichts ist älter als eine Tageszeitung von gestern und es gibt genug andere Möglichkeiten sich Infos zu verschaffen


----------



## Monte-Christo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*



r34ln00b schrieb:


> 0 , vor ewigkeiten alle in die tonne geworfen.. weil es im großen und ganzen platzverschwendung ist.


 
So ein Käse. 
Also, Hefte von vor fünf Jahren braucht man vielleicht wirklich nicht mehr.
Aber so ein Jahr lang reicht das schon immer zurück - oft möchte man mal eben was nachlesen. 
Ich werde mir heute Abend beispielsweise mal wieder die 10/12 anschauen, weil mich das Thema 660 Ti
aktuell sehr interessiert.


----------



## Oelfuß*hc* (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Moin Leute

Bis vor Kurzem hatte ich noch alle ( außer ein paar extra ausgaben ) .

Aktuell noch die ersten 3 und die letzten 3 Jahre vorhanden .
der rest ist im Müll gelandet ( platzmangel )
He hab noch eben mal auf die ersten geschaut , dei haben 5 DM gekostet .
mfG 
Oelfuß


----------



## rhynestone (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

hab alle PCGH von der allerersten bis zur aktuellen. nur keine sonderhefte. hab aber immer weniger zeit, die zu lesen. die letzten drei sind noch eingeschweist 

mfg


----------



## r34ln00b (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*



Monte-Christo schrieb:


> So ein Käse.
> Also, Hefte von vor fünf Jahren braucht man vielleicht wirklich nicht mehr.
> Aber so ein Jahr lang reicht das schon immer zurück - oft möchte man mal eben was nachlesen.
> Ich werde mir heute Abend beispielsweise mal wieder die 10/12 anschauen, weil mich das Thema 660 Ti
> aktuell sehr interessiert.


 
quak, da schaltet man flott den rechner bzw. smartphone an und tada, haste aktuellere inhalte als in so einer monate alten pcg-ausgabe ;D


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab seit Beginn 2009 alle, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## SoF (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Vom Start an fast alle - hab glaub ich 2x über die Jahre im Cebit Monat März verpasst zu kaufen, weil ich die meisten wichtigen Dinge dort immer live sehe, bzw das Vergnügen hab dem ein oder anderen Redakteur live über den Weg zu laufen. Ansonsten ist die PCGH eigentlich das letzte Magazin was immer auf Dienstreisen und / oder dem Klo dabei ist


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe folgende Ausgaben:
11/2012
12/2012
01/2013  ( die einzige mit DVD )

Insgesamt also 3 Ausgaben.


----------



## pringles (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

hab seit ca 15 monaten sämtliche ausgaben, seit 2 monaten auch ein abo  sonderhefte und son kram hab ich mir nicht geholt


----------



## alexq (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich habe nur noch die letzten 3 Monatsausgaben zu hause und diverse DVDs. Die älteren ausgaben wurden aus Plätzgründen entsorgt.


----------



## Supeq (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Hab atm nur eine (die aktuelle Ausgabe), da ich ein Anti-Messi bin


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Von 12/04 an jede Ausgabe


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich glaube jetzt liegt hier nur noch eine Ausgabe, der Rest wandert früher oder später leider in die Altpapiertonne :/


----------



## PanikGOW (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich bekomme die Zeitschrift auch seid x Jahren. Ein Abo jagt das nähste. Ich habe jetzt vor kurzen erst 2 oder 3 Jahre in die Tonne gehauen. Wuste schon garnicht mehr vohin damit.


----------



## Ratracer008 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Seit Frühling 2012 hab ich die mir gekauft, müssten so 8 Stück sein...


----------



## Lotto (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Von der ersten Ausgabe an alle. Damals noch jeden Monat voller Vorfreude zum Kiosk gerannt, mittlerweile aber über Abo. Die Hälfte liegt noch aufm Dachboden meines Elternhauses, hoffe ich doch  (putzwütige Mutti "Können die weg?" "NEIN!" "Aber die liest du..." "NEIN!").


----------



## maniacmurphy (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Von der dritten Ausgabe an hatte ich alle, habe mich aber vor einem Jahr von den ältesten aus Platzgründen getrennt, habe aktuell ab 01/2008 an alle.  PCGH Rules, gibt ja leider so wenige 
Print Magazine die sich mit Hardware beschäftigen, hatte auch die Hardware Luxx gesammelt, dort wurde die Print Ausgabe eingestellt.
Finde es aber toll in alten PCGH Heften zu lesen, was damals in oder total gehyped wurde; total interessant.


----------



## DPr (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Im Augenblick noch alle Ausgaben von der ersten Ausgabe an. Demnächst aber werd ich aussortieren - so oft les ich dann doch nicht mehr die Ausgaben von damals


----------



## _VFB_ (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab alle seit der 11/2011. Ab der der 2/2012 hat ich das Abo. Ich Blätter eigentlich regelmässig darin. Erst gestern hab ich mir den Bericht über Windows auf dem Usb stick installieren gelesen, weil mein Vater sich ein Notbook ohne Cd Laufwerk gekauft hat. Also so schnell wandern die ncht auf den Müll


----------



## th_fn_styles (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Da es die alten Ausgaben als PDF auf der Cover-DVD gab, habe ich nur noch die Hefte des aktuellen Jahres im Schrank.


----------



## LSSJBroly (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Müssten bei mir so etwa 32 Stück sein; Hab im Frühling 2010 damit angefangen


----------



## derBoo (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Maximal 2 Ausgaben... sie aktuelle und die vom Vormonat. Ich ärgere mich auch immer, wenn im Heft "Test in Ausgabe x/y" steht und ich die ausgabe nicht mehr habe... Tja, so sind die Frauen und unser Bad is leider nicht so super groß


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

gar nicht. sofern sich im badezimmer mehr als drei zeitschriften sammeln, schlägt meine frau zu und führt diese oftmals direkt der verwertung zu.


----------



## dot (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Habe bis jetzt jede Ausgabe von PCGH gekauft (1 Heft war doch glaube ich der Lenkradtest mit Smudo drin?), nur dann irgendwann den riesige Stapel aus Platzgründen weggeschmissen. Leider kein Bild von gemacht


----------



## godfather22 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

ich kauf sie mir nur, wenn mich auch interessiert, was drinn steht 
Hab hier so 8-9 rumliegen... alle gelesen... (fast) jede Seite...


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

ca. zwei Ausgaben. Immer die letzten Zwei, bis sie ins Altpapier fliegen!


----------



## Sraw (28. Dezember 2012)

Ca. 3 Stück von diesem Jahr.


----------



## spockilein (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Alle Ausgaben mit CD/DVD. 
Meine Frau schimpft schon über den Platz.


----------



## BikeRider (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich hab grad ausgemistet.
Da eh viele Ausgaben auf DVD sind, hab ich nur noch die letzten zwei jahre als Print und den Rest ins Altpapier


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Warum gibt es eigentlich so wenig Bilder hier?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

nun wollt ich dir extra noch ein foto machen weil ich fest davon ausging im keller zwischen meinem bastelkram noch die ein oder andere uraltausgabe liegen zu haben, aber fehlalarm. auch dort lässt sich nichts mehr finden. bin aber mittlerweile fast der meinung die habe ich selber entsorgt. aber wo wir schon dabei sind, die allerletzte pca ist auch weg, das war ich nicht und frauchen ist noch nicht zu hause um sie zu fragen. ich bin ein wenig angepisst, hab ich mir die doch extra im laden bestellen lassen müssen, weil die hier schon seit monaten nur noch in sehr kleiner bis gar keiner auflage zu finden war. bei pcgh ist es ein wenig besser, die finde ich hier an sich immer noch auf anhieb. auch wenn dort teilweise auch nicht mehr als 2-3 aktuelle pcgh ausgaben ausliegen. sehr schade vor einigen jahren musste man die auslage nach einigen tagen nachfüllen und heute bekommt manch eine zeitschrift gar keinen eigenen platz mehr und wird nur noch irgendwo zwischengeschoben.


----------



## Marcimoto (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

So 10 Stück ca.  ich hab mir die früher nur gekauft, wenn ich ne lange Reise vor mir hatte ^^
Wird sich aber steigern, ab Februar beginnt mein Abo


----------



## WTSHNN (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Bis 12.2005 habe ich jede Ausgabe gekauft. Danach nur noch sporadisch ca. eine Ausgabe pro Jahr. Ja, ich habe noch jedes Exemplar, das ich erworben habe, hier liegen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Was war denn los seit 12/2005?


----------



## twentythree (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Hab hier mal meinen gesammelten/gefundenen Teil meiner Zeitschriften fotografiert - weil Thilo so scharf auf Fotos ist 
PCG 9/99 bis irgendwann 2007 oder so.
Und PCGH 2002/2003/2004 oder so.
Und jetzt wieder jede Ausgabe seit Anfang 2012, aber die liegen alle irgendwo im Zimmer verstreut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich so wenig Bilder hier?



Ok ok damit niemand weint hier meine Altlasten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr habe ich nicht zu bieten, ansonsten müßte ich ein Bild von der blauen Tonne machen ​


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich muss morgen auch mal in den Keller, da stehen noch zwei Umzugskartons mit den Dingern rum. (dann kommt auch ein Foto, sieht dann wahrscheinlich genauso wie bei twentythree aus )


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2013)

Seit dem erscheinen von Gothic 3 im Jahre 2006 alle. Davor galt mein Interesse nur der Playstation. (duckundweg)
Vielleicht sollte ich mal über ein Abo nachdenken...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Seit dem erscheinen von Gothic 3 im Jahre 2006


 da kenn ich noch jemanden, seit dem hab ich die pcgh bewusst gekauft, das ding wollt einfach nicht richtig laufen.
hatte die auch regelmässig gekauft, was später allerdings mangels echtem interesse an vielen kernthemen nachließ, da bin ich im forum besser aufgehoben. das soll natürlich nicht gegen zeitschriften in papierform sprechen, die konsumiere ich nach wie vor zur genüge.


----------



## Austi2k (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich kaufe mir meistens immer nur die Specials. Davon fliegen hier so ca 6-7 rum und dazu noch 20 Hefte.


----------



## exa (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Habe alle. Alle? Ja, wirklich alle... inkl Nullnummer!

Fotos mache ich noch!


----------



## Vicblau (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

So lang ich denken kann kauf ich mir die PCGH und empfehle auch brav weiter, allerdings zu oft umgezogen und da werden die alten Hefte zur Last.


----------



## Mastermind83 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich habe Zuhause die letzten 2 Jahre  liegen aber aktuell nicht sortiert .


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Die Allerersten fehlen leider - weiß gerade gar nicht mit welcher es begonnen hat. War auf jedem Fall ein Artikel drin, wie viel RAM man für aktuelle Spiele benötigt (512, 1024, 1536 oder gar 2048MB ) und es wurde mit NFS:Underground 2 getestet wenn ich mich nicht irre ... Der Aufmacher war auch aus den Game, nur mit nem Riegel statt ner Leitplanke (gabs aber später auch nochmal bei ner Marktübersicht).
Bild mache ich nachher mal - die Sammlung hat jedenfalls schon zwei Umzüge überstanden ...


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Habe heute wieder die erste PCGH seit 2 Jahren gekauft.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich hab gar keine Ausgabe.
Alles was ich wissen muss steht im Forum.


----------



## exa (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst...!


----------



## cdo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Zurück bis zur 10/2010 habe ich sie noch. Der Rest liegt im Altpapier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Habe kaum noch Platz, aber habe trotzdem noch sämtliche Ausgaben seit ich Abonnent bin (so seit geschätzt ~2004) stapelweise aufbewahrt, inkl. DVDs. Werde mich aber früher oder später davon zumindest teilweise trennen müssen.


----------



## Lexx (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*



LTB schrieb:


> Wenn man halt nicht regelmäßig kauft oder sogar ein Abo hat gehen die Prints eben unter...
> Mir sind die 3-5€ mehr Wert als 50+ Std pro Monat im Internet zu surfen und "sichere" Tests zu suchen. Die auch nicht aktueller sind oder was ganz anderes erzählen.


 Hab sie sogar noch seit der Erstausgabe.. immer wieder ein (sentimentaler) Genuss
darin herumzuschmökern.. . Einige wenige Exemplare sind mit der Zeit aber "verloren"
gegangen.. vergessen, liegen gelassen, hergeborgt und verschwunden.. :/

Und ich warte ja immer noch auf ein Äquivalent zu den (leider eingestellten) c't-ROMs.


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Seit ca. 2 Jahren Stammleser, da kommt schon ein Fundus von ca. 20 Heften zusammen


----------



## Niza (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Meine Sammlung wächst und wächst wenn das Schrankfach voll ist muss ich mal schauen wo ich Platz finde.



Niza schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich sollte mal über ein Abo nachdenken .
> Habe noch keins.


 
Ich habe sehr lange darüber nachgedacht und bin zu den Entschluss gekommen nun doch ein Abo zuzulegen.
Da ich mir sie jeden Monat sowieso hole.

Bin nun Abonennt ab Ausgabe 03/2013.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GameTwist (24. August 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Also ich habe jetzt knapp 2 Jahre soweit ich weiß. Liegen auch alle schön sortiert und mit CD im Fach drin.


----------



## Ash1983 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Habe eigentlich immer nur die letzten 2-3 Ausgaben da, der Rest muss mangels Platz entsorgt werden


----------



## Klarostorix (25. August 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich habe glaube ich die letzten 4 oder 5 Jahre komplett Zuhause


----------



## Vily (25. August 2013)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur 2 mal die PCGH Gekauft


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. August 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich hab hier aktuell Ausgabe 08-10/2013 liegen.
Dazu kommen noch vereinzelte Ausgaben, ca. 10 Stück. Meistens immer ohne DVD. Und dann noch das PDF Archiv von 2000 bis 2011 auf der Platte. 

Seit der 10/2013 hab ich nun das Magazin Abo.


----------



## clown44 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Seit der ersten Ausgabe Stapelt sich die PCGH bei mir.


----------



## bluschti (31. August 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

hatte die letzten zwei Jahre fast komplett ... naja jetzt habe ich keine mehr ...  
Warum ?! Weil eine gewisse Dame, welche meine Wohnung aufgeräumt hat wärend ich im Urlaub mit Kollegen war, das "Altpapier" entsorgt hat


----------



## Sebastian1980 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Mutti?


----------



## Vaykir (1. September 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

Ich habe genau ein Exemplar


----------



## hsv2012 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Wie groß ist eure PCGH Sammlung?*

meine erste Ausgabe 05-2001, ab 08-2001 habe ich alle (jetzt aber nur noch die CD, später DVD's)
aber ohne CD/DVD Cover ärgert mich schon sehr, und habe auch schon das Abo gekündigt.
Werde dann wohl nur noch spontan kaufen


----------

